# I made a 3x3x1



## Hyperbolics (Feb 26, 2017)

So I made this 3x3x1 from a guanlong as an entry to making cuboids. I think it turned out pretty well.




Here are some photos of it stickered:

Let me know what you think!


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 26, 2017)

Cool puzzle, and nice video! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hyperbolics (Feb 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Cool puzzle, and nice video! Really enjoyed it.


Thanks, man!


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 26, 2017)

Reminded me a lot of Nathan Wilson videos.
Turned out really nicely, good job!


----------



## Hyperbolics (Feb 27, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Reminded me a lot of Nathan Wilson videos.
> Turned out really nicely, good job!


Yeah, Nathan is probably my biggest inspiration when making mods and videos.
Thanks!


----------



## Hyperbolics (Mar 4, 2017)

I just updated the post with some pictures of it fully stickered!


----------



## Daniel252 (Mar 6, 2017)

It looks great, and I enjoyed the video too.


----------

